# Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

					Tag für Tag erhält PC Games Hardware Anfragen, Vorschläge und Kritik von Lesern. In der Rubrik "Leserbrief der Woche" stellen wir Ihnen wöchentlich einen ausgewählten Leserbrief und bei Bedarf die Antwort eines Fachredakteurs vor. Beachten Sie, dass der Leserbrief der Woche nicht zwangsläufig in der Woche an die Redaktion geschickt wurde, in der er Ihnen an dieser Stelle präsentiert wird.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*


----------



## Sebbi12392 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

Wie wärs mit Köpfen und dann Flüssigmetall auf denn Die? Damit hab ich bei meinem 4790k alle Temperaturprobleme behoben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

Das senkt zwar stellenweise die Temperaturen recht stark, ist aber keine Methode die man einem darin ungeübten empfehlen sollte weil die Gefahr da recht groß ist sich zu verletzen oder die CPU zu zerstören wenn man nicht grade nen Delid Die mate am Start hat.
Außerdem sind 90°C bei LinX und 70°C beim Spielen ja keine Werte die zwingendes Handeln erforderlich machen würden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Außerdem sind 90°C bei LinX und 70°C beim Spielen ja keine Werte die zwingendes Handeln erforderlich machen würden.


Nun ja, 90°C ist ja wohl nicht gesund für die CPU.
Intel zieht da bei Tcase = 72°C die Taktbremse.

Man sollte mal mit anderem Kühler testen und den Anpreßdruck nochmals prüfen.
Die Temperaturen sollte sogar der boxed Kühler bringen.

Außerdem wären ein paar Bilder vom Gehäuseinnern hilfreich, vielleicht liegt ja da ein Fehler beim Luftstrom.


----------



## Flaim (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

bin ich der einzige der glaubt dass der poster einfach nicht die folie von der CPU abgezogen hat? 75 grad beim zocken und dabei nicht übertaktet sind doch eindeutige DAU Symptome...


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

Gesund für die CPU ist alles was noch nicht zur Drosselung bzw. Abschaltung führt und das passiert bei Intel bei 100 bzw 105°C Kerntemperatur (was nichts mit TCase zu tun hat).

Intel gibt deswegen die maximale Temperatur an der Oberfläche des Heatspreaders an und nicht die Kerntemperatur, weil man im Serverbereich mit den Parametern "Wärmeabgabe in Watt" und "Maximaltemperatur der zu kühlenden Oberfläche in °C" eine passende Kühllösung dimensionieren/berechnen kann. Und die ist aus Kostengründen natürlich nicht stärker als sie unbedingt sein muss - sprich die meisten CPUs in großen Serversystemen laufen ständig bei Temperaturen zwischen 80 und 100°C - 24/7 und über Jahre hinweg fehlerlos. Manche Systeme kühlen sogar mit Warmwasser des Gebäudes um Energie zu sparen - da hat das "Kühlwasser" in der Wakü halt 60-65°C - reicht immer noch locker.

Genau deswegen gibts diese Angaben von Intel und genau deswegen greifen die Drosselungssysteme erst hier ein weil alles darunter absolut kein Problem ist - und deswegen ist auch der boxed nicht stärker einfach weils problemlos reicht. Dass im Heimanwenderbereich da immer von "ungesund" geredet wird ist ein urbaner Mythos sozusagen. Kühler ist zwar besser (auch weil dadurch Leckströme und damit Verbrauch der CPU kleiner werden und der boost ggf. stärker einsetzt) aber mit gut oder schlecht für die CPU hat das wenig zu tun. 

Wenn 90°C für eine solche CPU ungesund wären würden jede Woche abertausende von Server-CPUs und Laptop-CPUs und Handy-APUs sterben die ständig bei solchen Temperaturen betrieben werden.


----------



## cuthbert (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



Flaim schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige der glaubt dass der poster einfach nicht die folie von der CPU abgezogen hat? 75 grad beim zocken und dabei nicht übertaktet sind doch eindeutige DAU Symptome...


So wie er den Leserbrief geschrieben hat, würde ich das eher nicht vermuten, das hört sich so an, als hätte er nicht zum ersten mal einen PC zusammen geschraubt. Und mit Folie darauf, glaube ich nicht, dass man noch groß zocken könnte, der müsste relativ schnell ordentlich runter takten um nicht durchzubrennen. 
Diesen DAU-Fehler hatte ich vor etlichen Jahren bei nem Duron 1300 gemacht, der hat keine Minute gehalten (damals gab's noch keine Schutzmechanismen) .

Ist evtl. einfach die ausgelesene Temperatur nicht 100% korrekt? Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass es je nach Mainboard Abweichungen geben kann gegenüber der realen Temperatur. Oder sind die Sensoren in der CPU und liefern immer perfekte Ergebnisse?

Ein Problem könnte noch die gesamte Gehäuselüftung sein. 3 Lüfter allein am CPU-Kühler müssen nicht unbedingt förderlich sein, wenn sie sich gegenseitig "behindern", wenn dann die warme Luft im Gehäuse auch nicht ordentlich abgeführt wird.. 

Ansonsten würde ich mir bei Alltagswerten von 75° unter Spielelast auch keine allzu großen Sorgen machen. Die CPU scheint es ja auch schon eine ganze Weile mitzumachen, es ist ja nicht mehr das taufrischeste Modell. Sie wird es wohl also auch noch ne weitere Weile mitmachen..


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



Flaim schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige der glaubt dass der poster einfach nicht die folie von der CPU abgezogen hat? ...


Scheinbar ja, mit Folie wären es andere Werte


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



cuthbert schrieb:


> Oder sind die Sensoren in der CPU und liefern immer perfekte Ergebnisse?



Wenn die Leute wüssten wie weit die Ergebnisse manchmal von der Realität weg sind würden sie die Sensoren gar nicht mehr auslesen wollen. 
Bitte hier den ersten Abschnitt lesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...alkis-blog-16-vertrauen-ist-gut-wirklich.html


----------



## Wanderer92 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

Einfach im Prime95 Ordner die local.txt raussuchen und unter CpuSupportsAVX=1 eine 0 eintragen.
So muss man nicht die älteren Versionen benutzen.
Mit AVX läuft die CPU halt mit teils deutlich mehr Spannung.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nun ja, 90°C ist ja wohl nicht gesund für die CPU.
> Intel zieht da bei Tcase = 72°C die Taktbremse.
> 
> Man sollte mal mit anderem Kühler testen und den Anpreßdruck nochmals prüfen.
> ...



Da der Leser von Kerntemperaturen sprach und die Tcase nur mit sehr großem Aufwand gemessen werden kann, bin ich von Coretemp-Werten ausgegangen. Die Tjunc max entspricht je nach Tool und CPU meist 92 bis 105 °C.




Flaim schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige der glaubt dass der poster einfach nicht die folie von der CPU abgezogen hat? 75 grad beim zocken und dabei nicht übertaktet sind doch eindeutige DAU Symptome...



CPUs werden ohne Schutzfolie ausgeliefert und der CPU-Kühler kam schon in einem anderen System zum Einsatz.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



cuthbert schrieb:


> Ist evtl. einfach die ausgelesene Temperatur nicht 100% korrekt? Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass es je nach Mainboard Abweichungen geben kann gegenüber der realen Temperatur. Oder sind die Sensoren in der CPU und liefern immer perfekte Ergebnisse?



Die verbauten Thermometer sind generell nur Schätzeisen, und haben nichtmal annähernd die Genauigkeit die beim Auslesen vorgegaukelt wird. Es hat seine Gründe warum man für präzise Temperaturmessungen stundenlang rumkalibiriert, besonders wenn man in einem sehr weiten Temperaturbereich genau messen will. Außerdem müssen die Thermometer ja auch nicht genau sein, denn ob die CPU abfackelt bzw. drosseln muss entscheidet sich nicht in der zweiten Nachkommastelle. Ob die CPU 90 °C oder 90,01 °C warm ist, ist irrelevant. Für die verwendeten Zwecke reichen vermutlich Genauigkeiten von +-3 Grad, wahrscheinlich sogar mehr. 

Sie sind allerdings nicht so ungenau, dass sie nicht zwischen 90 °C und 70 °C unterscheiden könnten.



Sebbi12392 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Köpfen und dann Flüssigmetall auf denn Die? Damit hab ich bei meinem 4790k alle Temperaturprobleme behoben.



Klar, das geht, ist aber für die meisten Spieler der völlig falsche Weg, dabei schrottet man ganz schnell die CPU.

Wenn alles nichts hilft würde ich versuchen den Prozessor zu reklamieren. Das Produkt funktioniert offensichtlich nicht richtig und es hat noch Restgarantie, deshalb ist die Sache für mich eindeutig: Zurückschicken.


----------



## Chimera (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

Bin ich einer der wenigen, die den Blog vom Alk mal gelesen haben und seither keinen Pfifferling mehr darauf geben, was so Tools wie Core Temp, usw. zu erzählen versuchen? Ist ja nicht so, dass diese Tools zu 100% die exakte Temperatur wiedergeben. Die einzigen Werte, die ich noch als zuverlässig halte, sind jene aus dem BIOS bzw. dann von Boardtools, da diese ja meist den Wert vom BIOS übernehmen. 

Wobei man aber auch sagen muss, dass der Mine 2 heute leider schon lange nicht mehr zu den besseren Kühlern gehört. Kollege hatte ihn vor seinem NH-D14 und obwohl der Mine 2 auch ein Doppelturm ist (original jedoch nur mit 1x 140mm Lüfi mittig), den er zuvor mit 2 Noctua Lüfis betrieben hatte, war die Kühlleistung beim i7-920 mit dem Mine 2 um Welten(!) schlechter als mit dem NH-D14. Selbst als er mal die Lüfter vom NH-D14 ranmachte, so war der Unterschied noch krasser zu sehen, denn bei gleichen Drehzahlen war der Mine um bis zu 10°C schlechter dran (Sensor angebracht an IHS, sprich die 10°C Unterschied wurden aussen am IHS gemessen).
Interessanterweise lagen mein NH-U12P SE2 mit 1x NF-P12 und der Mine 2 mit 1x Slip Stream 140 ungefähr gleichauf, wenn wir aber den NF-P12 am Mine 2 anbrachten, dann kühlte er wieder bissel schlechter. Auch interessant: am besten kühlte er bei einem Lüfter, wenn man diesen am ersten Turm anbrachte und nicht mittig. Und 3 Lüfter brachten im Vergleich zu 2 eigentlich kaum ne Verbesserung, nur mehr Lautstärke.

Da stellt sich mir jetzt die Frage: ist die Gehäusebelüftung nicht ganz optimal oder der Kühler einfach zu schwach? Wenn die WLP nicht zu dick aufgetragen wurde und der Kühler gut drauf sitzt, der Luftstrom im Case nicht sonderlich gestört wird, dann sollten die Tempis ja eigentlich auch im normalen Bereich sein (obwohl Tempis mit Prime, LinX, usw. eh wenig Aussagekraft haben, da sie realitätsfern sind). Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, würd ich einfach mal nen anderen Kühler montieren und vergleichen. Natürlich nicht irgend ein Schwachbrustteilchen, dass eh nix reissen kann, sondern schon eher was vom Kaliber Mugen Max, HR-02 Macho, EKL Olymp, NH-D14/D15, usw. Wenn damit plötzlich bessere Werte dastehen, dann war der Mine 2 einfach zu schwach.
Klar, man kann sich nicht auf die Werte von Tools bzgl. Tempis verlassen, aber dennoch finde ich solche Werte etwas hoch, wenn man nicht grad ein Silent-PC mit minimaler Lüfibestückung betreibt. Oder steht der PC zufällig auf ner Heizung oder vor dem Fenster in der Sonne  (nicht ernst gemeint) ?


----------



## nonsense (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Außerdem sind 90°C bei LinX und 70°C beim Spielen ja keine Werte die zwingendes Handeln erforderlich machen würden.


Da wiederspreche ich mal.

Vorab!!!
Ich bin kein Profi-Oc'ler und LinX sagt mir momantan nix als Stresstest Programm.

Ich selbst betreibe noch einen alten 2500k der seit langem auf der 4er marke läuft, nur gekühlt mit einem Alpfenföhn 2 (ein Lüfter) und offenem  0815 Gehäuse (wegen dem Kühler) aber selbst der gute alte 2500er kommt nicht auf 70° in Spielen.
Meine bisherigen Höchstwerte waren um die 53° und da hab ich mir schon Sorgen gemacht - Gut ich bin bei sowas auch bissi "pedantisch".


----------



## Chimera (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



nonsense schrieb:


> Da wiederspreche ich mal.
> 
> Vorab!!!
> Ich bin kein Profi-Oc'ler und LinX sagt mir momantan nix als Stresstest Programm.
> ...



Du hast aber ne Sandy Bridge, wie ich ne Ivy Bridge (aka 1155 CPUs) und die werden nicht mal annährend so heiss wie CPUs seit Haswell (mein i5-3470 wurd mit der aktuellen A80 AiO noch nicht mal 60°C warm, davon träumt mein Kumpel mit i5-6600K). Da sind sogar Bereiche um 70°C "normal" geworden  Und LinX ist ein ähnlicher Stresstest wie Prime95, da wird wie immer die CPU abnormal belastet und man ist fernab von jeglicher Praxiserhitzung. Gibt ja noch andere Linpack-Stresstests, auch OCCT nutzt nen Linpack (k.A. welche Version aktuell).


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Gesund für die CPU ist alles was noch nicht zur Drosselung bzw. Abschaltung führt und das passiert bei Intel bei 100 bzw 105°C Kerntemperatur (was nichts mit TCase zu tun hat).


Bei Tcase= 90°C hat der Chip so um die 100°C Tj.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn 90°C für eine solche CPU ungesund wären würden jede Woche abertausende von Server-CPUs und Laptop-CPUs und Handy-APUs sterben die ständig bei solchen Temperaturen betrieben werden.


Server werden anders gekühlt und die CPUs wohl auch anders vorabgetestet.

Aber wenn es keine Bilder vom Gehäuseinnern gibt, kann man nicht helfen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Server werden anders gekühlt und die CPUs wohl auch anders vorabgetestet.



Ja, die Kühlung in Servern ist so dimensioniert dass sie ausreicht. Nicht dass sie die CPU 40°C kälter hält als notwendig (Energie-/Geldverschwendung) und die CPUs sind exakt baugleich zu Consumer-CPUs - die Belichtungsmaske eines Xeon ist (im gleichen Leistungsbereich) genau die gleiche wie die eines i7 oder i5. Alle Transistoren sind exakt an der gleichen Stelle. Nur werden am Ende andere Namen auf die Packungen aufgedruckt und Funktionen je nachdem welche CPU es am Ende sein soll an- oder abgeschaltet.

Anders gesagt: Nein, Xeons sind nicht selektiert oder irgendwie "besser". Nur sind i5, i3 und die kleinen Modelle ggf. nach unten selektiert da man eine CPU die einen Defekt an einer Stelle hat die nur für SMT benötigt wird ja immer noch als i5 verkaufen kann der kein SMT unterstützt oder wenn ein Kern nicht funktioniert man Kerne abschaltet und i3 drauflabelt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Anders gesagt: Nein, Xeons sind nicht selektiert oder irgendwie "besser". Nur sind i5, i3 und die kleinen Modelle ggf. nach unten selektiert da man eine CPU die einen Defekt an einer Stelle hat die nur für SMT benötigt wird ja immer noch als i5 verkaufen kann der kein SMT unterstützt oder wenn ein Kern nicht funktioniert man Kerne abschaltet und i3 drauflabelt.


Ähem, ich hab 6 Semester Halbleitertechnologie hinter mir. 

Und auch einen A4 Zettel mit vielen Unterschriften.

Und die Selektion erfolgt ja wohl beim Ausmessen der Chips.
Da kann man schon etwas genauer hinsehen.
Ich denke, das wird auch gemacht bei Großaufträgen.

Unsere IBM hat Dir 1m vorm Kühler das Hemd ausgezogen ... .
Im Servergang waren immer 25°C, Sommer wie Winter.

Ohne Bilder bin ich aber hier raus.


----------



## kadney (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

Ist jetzt nur mal so eine verrückte Idee von mir:

Was würde passieren, wenn versehentlich einer der drei Lüfter falsch montiert wurde und gegen die anderen Beiden arbeitet? 
z.B.  *<*||*>*||*<   *( ||*_*|| soll der Doppelturmkühler sein.  )


----------



## MajoPCGH (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

So ... ich hab mich mal eben registriert, um für etwas Aufklärung bei den Unklarheiten / Fragen zu sorgen:

erstmal ein Bild vom gehäuseinneren: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lüfter 3 hab ich mittlerweile wieder entfernt, da er 0 bringt und ich den mainboardanschluss nicht überlasten will (so schon bei nem sockel A board + 3 titan lüftern an einem anschluss geschehen)

hier schematisch der luftstrom: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



screener von linx nach 1 minute :-/: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - nicht wundern der all core turbo ist testweise an, um festzustellen das er so sogar throttelt!

Zu den Fragen / Unklarheiten:
Anpressdruck: mehrmals nachjustiert - also daran kanns nun wirklich nicht mehr liegen. Es gab auch keine alternativen Abstandshalter oder Ähnliches, wo ich hätte was verwechseln können.



Flaim schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige der glaubt dass der poster einfach nicht die folie von der CPU abgezogen hat? 75 grad beim zocken und dabei nicht übertaktet sind doch eindeutige DAU Symptome...


Als DAU würd ich mich nach 16 Jahren PC-Hardware-Bastel-Erfahrung auch nicht mehr bezeichnen, aber ausschließen kann man nix, daher nochmal nachgeprüft: alles i.o., keine folie.



kadney schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nur mal so eine verrückte Idee von mir:
> 
> Was würde passieren, wenn versehentlich einer der drei Lüfter falsch montiert wurde und gegen die anderen Beiden arbeitet?
> z.B.  *<*||*>*||*<   *( ||*_*|| soll der Doppelturmkühler sein.  )



Das hab ich mir auch grad nochmal angesehen: blasen beide in die richtige richtung (nach hinten)


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



MajoPCGH schrieb:


> screener von linx nach 1 minute :-/: https://abload.de/img/linx72sgi.png - nicht wundern der all core turbo ist testweise an, um festzustellen das er so sogar throttelt!


Setze einen anderen Kühler auf, da kocht alles.



MajoPCGH schrieb:


> Zu den Fragen / Unklarheiten:
> Anpressdruck: mehrmals nachjustiert - also daran kanns nun wirklich nicht mehr liegen. Es gab auch keine alternativen Abstandshalter oder Ähnliches, wo ich hätte was verwechseln können.


 Kannst Du den Kühlkörper auf der CPU ohne viel Kraft drehen?


----------



## Obiwan (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Setze einen anderen Kühler auf, da kocht alles.



Sehe ich auch so, einfach mal einen anderen, aktuelleren Kühler testen. 
Wenn das nicht hilft, würde ich die CPU reklamieren.


----------



## BenUndertaker (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

Ist ja leider nicht angegeben welches Mainboard verwendet wird, denn vielleicht liegt der kühler ja auf einem Bauteil des Boards auf und ist deswegen ein bischen schief auf der cpu und liegt dadurch nicht ganz auf.


----------



## MajoPCGH (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

so ich hab nochmal rumgebastelt und rumprobiert. 
die cpu ist reklamationswürdig. ich hab die wlp entfernt, neue wlp auf cpu aufgetragen und hatte noch höhere temps. also kühler wieder ab, um festzustellen, dass die CPU extrem konkav ist. der kühler hat außen einen schönen rand wlp, in der mitte glänzendes, blankes metall.

ich schließe mal aus, dass es am kühler liegt. den hab ich ja bereits auf dem am3 system genutzt und der hat dort die ca 150 watt des phenom II absolut stabil und leise weggekühlt - also dürfte der wohl kaum an den 90w des i5 scheitern, der jetzt schon nach ca 5 sekunden massiv throttelt. was ein schrott...


----------



## vareck (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

Hallo, 
hab seit kurzem auch mein Erstes Intel System mit einem 4670k.
Hatte ein Ähnliches Problem hab nichts am System geschraubt (OC),
Unter Prime Lief meine CPU  auf ca.84° hab dann in diversen Foren Nachgelesen und hab Festgestellt das meine Vcore Spannung etwas hoch war 1.225! 
hab dann Schrittweise die Spannung verringert hab um insgesamt 0.150 Volt weniger anliegen und siehe da System stabil, Temperatur im Grünen bereich.
Läuft jetzt unter volllast auf 64~66°  

Hoffe es Hilft dir!

MFG


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

Die Spannung auf seinem Screenshot liegt bei etwa 1,075v.
Wenn der Heatspreader derart konkav ist dass der Kühlerboden nicht aufliegt ist das ganz klar das Problem.


----------



## FortuneHunter (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



nonsense schrieb:


> Da wiederspreche ich mal.
> 
> Vorab!!!
> Ich bin kein Profi-Oc'ler und LinX sagt mir momantan nix als Stresstest Programm.
> ...



Der kleine Unterschied zwischen deiner CPU und der vom Fragenden ist der, das Deine CPU mit dem Headspreader verlötet ist und die Haswell (bis auf die Haswell-E)  mit Wärmeleitpaste zwischen CPU und Headspreader versehen sind. 

Das sind ganz andere Temperaturdimensionen ... Und sich bei 53°C schon Sorgen zu machen ist nicht "pedantisch" sondern eher uninformiert ... Ich würde anfangen mir "Sorgen" zu machen, wenn ich im normalen Spielbetrieb laufend über 85°C wäre.

Meine ehemalige i7-2600 CPU ist 4 Jahre lang ohne Probleme mit 80°C gelaufen, bevor ich den Intel-Standard-Kühler ersetzt habe. Und heut läuft sie immer noch bei meinem Neffen unter einem Noctua NH-D9L mit 56 °C unter Prime 95.

Wie du siehst lassen sich Sandys selbst mit kleinen Kühlern sehr gut kühlen. Auf eine Haswell-CPU würde ich aber was wesentlich größeres schnallen. Nicht umsonst haben sich die Haswell-CPUs den Beinahmen Heizwell eingehandelt.


----------



## zotac2012 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

Ich habe auch einen i5 4690K und dieser läuft bei mir mit 4,4 GHz und wird gekühlt von einem EKL-Brocken [Rev.1] und im Idle habe ich immer zwischen 33° und 37° C, unter Last liegt die Temp zwischen 60° bis 65°C.  Als ich die CPU zunächst in meinem System eingebaut habe und so vorgegangen bin, wie ich das von meiner vorherigen Haswell CPU gewohnt war, hatte ich auch immer Temperaturen unter Last zwischen 75°C und 80°C, was mir doch sehr hoch vorkam. Ich musste feststellen, das meine CPU von Haswell die Version Devil Canyon etwas anders tickt, als andere Modelle von Haswell die nicht aus der Devil Canyon Serie stammen. 

Ganz entscheidend wirkt sich bei meiner CPU die Vccin [Eingangsspannung] auf das Temperaturverhalten der CPU aus, bei meiner vorherigen Haswell CPU lag die Eingangsspannung zwischen 1,8 und 1,9 Volt, nach einigem testen und probieren habe ich die ideale Eingangsspannung bei meinem i5 4690K dann gefunden und diese liegt bei 1,665 Volt. Die gleichen Einstellungen also 4,4 GHz mit einer Offset CPU Spannung von +0,070V was dann einer VID von 1,268V entspricht ergibt bei einer Vccin von 1,8 bis 1,9 V deutliche Temperaturen von 75° bis ca. 80° C [last] und bei einer Eingangsspannung von 1,665V erreiche ich 60° bis 65°C [last].  Also allein durch die deutlich niedrigere Eingangsspannung erreiche ich einen Temperatur unterschied von 10-15° C, andere Haswell Modelle die nicht aus der Devil Canyon Serie stammen, sind in meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis, bei einer derart niedrigen Eingangsspannung gar nicht erst gelaufen oder haben Bluescreens oder Freezes verursacht.


----------



## wurstkuchen (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

Allein die Tatsache, dass sich jemand bei so einem Problem mit einem Leserbrief versucht zu helfen, zeigt doch schon, wie wenig sich die besagte Person mit Computern auskennt, oder es ist ein Troll der Aufmerksamkeit möchte. Wer schreibt denn bitte bei so etwas einen Leserbrief, anstatt in Foren zu fragen, oder einfach mal selber rumzutesten, woran es liegt? Niemand. Der Leserbrief beinhaltet dann noch nicht mal wichtige Details, wie sehn die VCore Werte aus bei Idle und Last, ect. Es gibt ja nur zwei Möglichkeiten: a) Kühler falsch montiert (inklusive keine Wärmepaste oder Folie vergünthert) b) VCore zu hoch (wieso auch immer, Bios-Fehler/Falsch eingestellt oder Hardware-Fehler). Da erreicht ja n Intel Boxed-Lüfter 2-3 mal bessere Werte.


----------



## zotac2012 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

@*wurstkuchen*
Das zeigt doch nur, das nicht jeder über fundiertes Wissen verfügt und in seiner Verzweiflung wusste der Leser sich scheinbar keinen anderen Rat, als per Leserbrief um Rat bei PCGH einzuholen. Ich würde jetzt das nicht so Negativ bewerten und diesen Leser als Troll bezeichnen oder jemanden der nach Aufmerksamkeit strebt. Vielleicht hat er einfach nicht das Vertrauen in das Forum gehabt, um hier sein Problem zu erläutern und nach Rat zu fragen, das Vertrauen lag aus seiner Sicht dann wohl mehr bei der PCGH Redaktion und deren fachlichem Personal. Wenn man aber hier im Thread so manche Antwort liest, bin ich nicht verwundert, das er sich lieber an die PCGH Redaktion gewandt hat.   Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal einen Gang runterschalten und Usern mit etwas mehr Respekt und Achtung begegnen, als mit Spott und Häme.


----------



## FortuneHunter (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Allein die Tatsache, dass sich jemand bei so einem Problem mit einem Leserbrief versucht zu helfen, zeigt doch schon, wie wenig sich die besagte Person mit Computern auskennt, oder es ist ein Troll der Aufmerksamkeit möchte. Wer schreibt denn bitte bei so etwas einen Leserbrief, anstatt in Foren zu fragen, oder einfach mal selber rumzutesten, woran es liegt? Niemand. Der Leserbrief beinhaltet dann noch nicht mal wichtige Details, wie sehn die VCore Werte aus bei Idle und Last, ect. Es gibt ja nur zwei Möglichkeiten: a) Kühler falsch montiert (inklusive keine Wärmepaste oder Folie vergünthert) b) VCore zu hoch (wieso auch immer, Bios-Fehler/Falsch eingestellt oder Hardware-Fehler). Da erreicht ja n Intel Boxed-Lüfter 2-3 mal bessere Werte.



Allein die Tatsache, dass du das hier von dir gibts zeugt davon, dass du den Thread hier so gar nicht gelesen hast.
Inzwischen wurden die Werte nachgreicht und das Problem erkannt ... Punkt A+B kannst du vergessen. Ein Blick auf diese beiden Posts und du siehst wo das Problem liegt:



MajoPCGH schrieb:


> so ich hab nochmal rumgebastelt und rumprobiert.
> die cpu ist reklamationswürdig. ich hab die wlp entfernt, neue wlp auf  cpu aufgetragen und hatte noch höhere temps. also kühler wieder ab, um  festzustellen, dass die CPU extrem konkav ist. der kühler hat außen  einen schönen rand wlp, in der mitte glänzendes, blankes metall.
> 
> ich schließe mal aus, dass es am kühler liegt. den hab ich ja bereits  auf dem am3 system genutzt und der hat dort die ca 150 watt des phenom  II absolut stabil und leise weggekühlt - also dürfte der wohl kaum an  den 90w des i5 scheitern, der jetzt schon nach ca 5 sekunden massiv  throttelt. was ein schrott...





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Spannung auf seinem Screenshot liegt bei etwa 1,075v.
> Wenn der Heatspreader derart konkav ist dass der Kühlerboden nicht aufliegt ist das ganz klar das Problem.



Und wenn ich mir so einen Post wie deinen anschaue, kann ich gut erkennen warum er *nicht * in einem Forum nachfragt. 
Außerdem wo siehst du ein Problem sich direkt an die Experten (Die PCGH-Redaktion) per *E-Mail* zu wenden?
Wäre auch erstmal mein erster Schritt bevor ich mich Gestalten wie dir aussetze, die nichts besseres zu tun haben ihre "Überlegenheit" zu demonstrieren.


----------



## Narbennarr (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Es gibt ja nur zwei Möglichkeiten: a) Kühler falsch montiert (inklusive keine Wärmepaste oder Folie vergünthert) b) VCore zu hoch (wieso auch immer, Bios-Fehler/Falsch eingestellt oder Hardware-Fehler). Da erreicht ja n Intel Boxed-Lüfter 2-3 mal bessere Werte.



Falsch. Die andere und sehr wahrscheinliche Möglichkeit wurde schon genannt: AVX sprich Prime95 ab v28. Da sind solche Temps durchaus Möglich, besonders wenn im Board standardmäßig ein allcore Turbo greift...
Da erreicht selbst ein 4790k mit einem NH-D15 Temps bis fast 100 Grad


----------



## latschen (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

Vieleicht wollte er sich nicht mit solch ein Geschwafel wie du es von dir ab gibst belasten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

Ich "demonstriere Überlegenheit" (und werde zur "Gestalt") wenn ich sage die Spannung ist niedrig und entsprechend nicht das Problem, wenn der Kühlerboden nachweislich nicht aufliegt muss das der Grund für hohe Temperaturen sein?
Manche Zusammenhänge die hier so losgelassen werden sind wirklich so seltsam dass ich mir nicht mal erklären kann wie man sowas erfinden könnte selbst wenn mans wollte. Da macht sich jemand wirklich die Welt wie(dewie) sie ihm gefällt.


----------



## FortuneHunter (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich "demonstriere Überlegenheit" (und werde zur "Gestalt") wenn ich sage die Spannung ist niedrig und entsprechend nicht das Problem, wenn der Kühlerboden nachweislich nicht aufliegt muss das der Grund für hohe Temperaturen sein?
> Manche Zusammenhänge die hier so losgelassen werden sind wirklich so seltsam dass ich mir nicht mal erklären kann wie man sowas erfinden könnte selbst wenn mans wollte. Da macht sich jemand wirklich die Welt wie(dewie) sie ihm gefällt.



Liest hier überhaupt noch jemand?

 Ich habe damit doch nicht dich gemeint sondern den Beitrag von wurstkuchen: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche

Dein Beitrag sowie der von MajoPCGH (Leserbriefschreiber) stehen nur als Zitate in meinem Beitrag, um Wustkuchen zu zeigen, das die Ursache schon gefunden wurde ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

Achso ist das gemeint... ok, dann verstehe ich was du meintest, man kann den Post ohne die jetzt erfolgte Erläuterung missverstehen weils üblicherweise so ist, dass ein Satz der mit "wenn ich mir so einen Post wie deinen anschaue" der unter einem Zitat von User X steht sich auf eben diesen zitierten Post bezieht - ich fürchte latschen hat das auch so verstanden... oder meint er den Narr? Man weiß es nicht.


----------



## FortuneHunter (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

Ich werde wohl demnächst solche Zitate in nen Spoiler packen um Mißverständnisse zu vermeiden oder einfach nur verlinken statt zu zitieren.


----------



## Narbennarr (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> oder meint er den Narr? Man weiß es nicht.



hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. oder er meint auch die wurst und hat es nicht zitiert


----------



## MajoPCGH (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

Ich hab der Readaktion geschrieben, weil ich mir aus Foren keine große Hilfe (mehr) erwarte.

Ich war im CB-Forum recht aktiv und habe dort in der Regel den anderen Usern mit möglichst hilfreichen Antworten versucht zu helfen. Wenn ich aber lese, was da so als "expertentipps" kommt...und am Ende endet eh jeder thread im nv vs amd vs intel - bash 
"Wichtige Werte" wie Vcore etc habe ich nicht genannt, da ich mir dachte, dass aus der Art des Fragens hervorgeht, dass ich schon lange auf der Suche nach einer Lösung bin. Sämtliche Überprüfungen hätten dann auch irgendwann mal den vernünftigen Rahmen einer Mail gesprengt.
Es ist natürlich einfacher in nen thread zu kommen, den TE als Troll und DAU hinzustellen, den Fehler zu postulieren und wieder 1 Post gesammelt zu haben.
Ich versteh manchmal das Verhalten der Leute im Netz nicht - d.h. ich versteh schon, warum man sowas im Netz auslebt, aber ich versteh nicht woher überhaupt die Motivation kommt sich so zu verhalten.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Daher hab ich mich an die Redaktion gewandt, zumal die Leute das beruflich & deutlich öfter machen als wir alle zusammen. Ich dachte, vielleicht gibt es irgend einen fiesen Stolperstein. Die Antwort von Torsten zeigt ja auch den eindrucksvollen Unterschied zwischen Foren-Antwort und Redaktionsantwort. 
Trotzdem bin ich über die vielen anständigen Poster überrascht. Danke bis hierher!


So nochwas Ontopic:
Ich werde mir die nächsten Tage mal einige Kühler von Kollegen besorgen (auf Arbeit liegen auch noch paar hochwertigere von EKL aus defekt-pc's rum) und testen, ob ich einen mit konkaver Bodenplatte finde. Info geb ich dann hier.


----------



## RobinNyan (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

hab das selbe Problem mit meinem i7 devils canyon :/ hab den turbo boost jetzt rausgenommen (er boostet nur noch bis 4,1 ghz statt 4,4) und er läuft mit 0,95 volt, dennoch geht er beim rendern locker auf die 90° zu :/ während mein alter i7 870 übertaktet auf 3,7 ghz das locker mit 60-70 grad gepackt hat, und der war noch in 45 nm..

edit

grad beim Browsen ist der schon 50° warm, hach.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



MajoPCGH schrieb:


> Ich hab der Readaktion geschrieben, weil ich mir aus Foren keine große Hilfe (mehr) erwarte.
> 
> Ich war im CB-Forum recht aktiv und habe dort in der Regel den anderen Usern mit möglichst hilfreichen Antworten versucht zu helfen. Wenn ich aber lese, was da so als "expertentipps" kommt...und am Ende endet eh jeder thread im nv vs amd vs intel - bash


Ja, es ist schlimm geworden.

@ Moderation: kann mal jemand bitte das nicht zielführende Geschwafel rausstreichen?
DANKE.

@ MajoPCGH: wenn der CPU-Deckel wirklich konvex ist, mach mal bitte folgendes:
trage so viel Wärmeleitpaste auf, daß das "Loch" im Deckel völlig ausgefüllt ist.
Dann setze den Kühler auf.




MajoPCGH schrieb:


> So nochwas Ontopic:
> Ich werde mir die nächsten Tage mal einige Kühler von Kollegen besorgen (auf Arbeit liegen auch noch paar hochwertigere von EKL aus defekt-pc's rum) und testen, ob ich einen mit konkaver Bodenplatte finde. Info geb ich dann hier.


Die wirst Du nicht finden.

Allenfalls mit einem dicken Wärmeleitpad wäre die Situation kurzfristig zu retten.
Oder den Deckel planschleifen.
Aber da muß man ganz langsam vorgehen, damit das Silizium nicht über die Sperrschichtzerfallstemperatur (155°C) kommt, sonst ist die CPU defekt.

Abfräsen ginge auch.
Aber die plane CPU-Befestigung ohne die Auflageflächen all zu sehr zu zerkratzen ist da sehr wichtig.

Und man sollte nur 1-2  1/10 mm abtragen.
Der Deckel ist nicht so dick.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



RobinNyan schrieb:


> hab das selbe Problem mit meinem i7.


Laß Dir mal bitte einen eigenen Tread aufmachen mit Hilfe der Moderation.
Das Anhängen an fremde Treads ist nirgendwo gern gesehen.


----------



## MajoPCGH (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> @ MajoPCGH: wenn der CPU-Deckel wirklich konvex ist, mach mal bitte folgendes:
> trage so viel Wärmeleitpaste auf, daß das "Loch" im Deckel völlig ausgefüllt ist.
> Dann setze den Kühler auf.



Das hab ich gestern dann noch gemacht. Core 0 geht immernoch ins throttling bei 100°C, Core 1 hält sich drunter bei 90-95°C, throttelt dabei nicht und die cores 2 und 3 sind im Normalbereich, also max 70°C, was für LinX ja völlig ok ist.
Nach den gefundenen Die-shots liegen 0 und 1 ja etwa in der mitte und 2-3 schon wieder mehr am rechten rand (sofern da von links nach rechts gelabelt wird): 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die wirst Du nicht finden.
> 
> Allenfalls mit einem dicken Wärmeleitpad wäre die Situation kurzfristig zu retten.
> Oder den Deckel planschleifen.
> ...



Ich würde, bevor ich den heatspreader schleife, aber erstal schauen, ob es eventuell doch am kühler / der halterung liegt. eventuell ist der kühlerboden auch konkav oder der anpressdruck verteilt sich aus irgend einem grund ungleichmäßig.

@ schleifen: ich hab das bei der cpu im mediacenter-pc nach dieser anleitung
[Guide] [HowTo] - Planen und Schleifen des Heatspreaders + Umfrage
gemacht, damit der lüfter möglichst langsam laufen kann / sollte. genauso würd ich es auch wieder machen. wenn man nicht gerade wie ein verrückter 8ten auf dem schleifpapier dreht, dann wirds da auch keine 155°C erreichen. klar wirds warm, aber händisch und mit bedacht war die cpu etwas mehr als handwarm. ich glaub eher du wolltest auf die schleifmaschine hinaus, richtig?


----------



## micsterni14 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Laß Dir mal bitte einen eigenen Tread aufmachen mit Hilfe der Moderation.
> Das Anhängen an fremde Treads ist nirgendwo gern gesehen.



Doppelpost auch nicht... 

MfG


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



micsterni14 schrieb:


> Doppelpost auch nicht...


Noch ein Beitrag für's plonk-File.


----------



## Ch4dwick (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

Habe zu dem Problem mal 2 Fragen:

Wie lange musst du warten bis du den Kühler / CPU anfassen kannst ohne dich zu verbrennen?
Wie lange war die CPU mit dem Kühler ohne Probleme im Betrieb oder ist sie seit dem ersten Tag so "heiss"?


----------



## MajoPCGH (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



Ch4dwick schrieb:


> Habe zu dem Problem mal 2 Fragen:
> 
> Wie lange musst du warten bis du den Kühler / CPU anfassen kannst ohne dich zu verbrennen?



Das dauert unverhältnismäßig lange. Daher die Theorie, das das Problem beim Wäremübergang liegt. Gestoppt hab ich die Zeit natürlich nicht, aber erfahrungsgemäß werden die heatpipes bei volllast ja recht schnell schmerzhaft heiß. hier dauert es deutlich länger.




Ch4dwick schrieb:


> Wie lange war die CPU mit dem Kühler ohne Probleme im Betrieb oder ist sie seit dem ersten Tag so "heiss"?



Das Problem besteht so seit Tag 1. Es ist mir nur nie derart aufgefallen, da ich die letzten 1,5 Jahre work-a-holic gemimt habe und den PC kaum genutzt hab - schon gar nicht zum spielen. das Aufwändigste war Teamviewer, um auf den Arbeits-PC zu connecten ^^.  
Die Idle-Temps sind / waren ja i.o. (etwa +10°C zur Raumtemp.)
Jetzt hab ich bald 2 Monate Urlaub - Zeit mal wieder zu zocken - nur dass mir die Temperaturen jetzt eben sauer aufstoßen.


----------



## Ch4dwick (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



			
				Ch4dwick schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange musst du warten bis du den Kühler / CPU anfassen kannst ohne dich zu verbrennen?
> 
> 
> MajoPCGH schrieb:
> ...



Damit ich das nicht falsch verstehe. Es dauert extrem lange bis die Heatpipes heiss sind (es kommt also keine wärme am Kühler an) oder bis sie kalt sind (der Kühler ist heiss und du musst warten bis du ihn abbauen kannst)?


----------



## swiftma (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

also ich hab den i7 4790k 
88 W TDP 
Core V: 1,360 
Core is bei 4,5 ghz 
4,6 sind möglich aber wird instabil..... 

temp ist zwischen 33 idle und 60 last. 

beim leserbrief ist ein video des 4790k 

schon interessant.


prime 95 ist nicht zu empfehlen, treiber temp ganz schön hoch, nach 30min bin ich bei ca 80°C


----------



## MajoPCGH (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



Ch4dwick schrieb:


> Damit ich das nicht falsch verstehe. Es dauert extrem lange bis die Heatpipes heiss sind (es kommt also keine wärme am Kühler an) oder bis sie kalt sind (der Kühler ist heiss und du musst warten bis du ihn abbauen kannst)?



bis sie heiß sind.


----------



## Ch4dwick (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



MajoPCGH schrieb:


> bis sie heiß sind.



Dann gibt es eigentlich nur 2 Möglichkeiten:

1. Deine Theorie trifft zu und der Kühler hat kaum bis gar keinen vernünftigen Kontakt mit dem Deckel der CPU und die Abwärme wird nicht abtransportiert. Das würde sich bestätigen wenn du einen 10-15 Minuten Stresstest machst, die CPU damit auf 95°C aufheizt. PC runterfahren, vom Strom trennen und den Kühler abbauen. Ist die CPU heiss bestätigt sich die Theorie.

2. Ist sie kalt liefern die Dioden völlig falsche Werte und lassen damit keine einwandfreie Funktion der CPU zu, da throttle schon stattfindet und das Ganze am Ende in ungewollten Shutdowns endet, da die CPU Temperatur angeblich zu hoch ist.

Trifft Punkt 1 zu: CPU reklamieren Aufgrund mangelhafter Fertigung des CPU Deckels, Abwärme nicht vernünftig abtransportierbar. CPU funktion nicht vollständig gegeben

Trifft Punkt 2 zu: CPU reklamieren, da vermutlich defekte Dioden fälschlich zu hohe Temperaturen liefern, die Sicherheitsfunktionen greifen und damit eine einwandfreie Funktion der CPU nicht gegeben ist.

Ein Kühler kann selbst be geringem Kontakt nicht kalt bleiben wenn die CPU 15 Minuten lang mit Temperaturen knapp unter dem Siedepunkt daher kommt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. August 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



MajoPCGH schrieb:


> Ich hab der Readaktion geschrieben, weil ich mir aus Foren keine große Hilfe (mehr) erwarte..


Und von Redakteuren wie Torsten Vogel  bekommst Du auch fundierten Rat, aber nur im Rahmen dessen, was Du an Informationen bereitgestellt hast.
Gehen wir doch nochmal systemetisch vor. Wann genau wird die CPU wie heiß und wie lange dauert es? Es gibt unterschiedliche Temperaturverläufe.

Das wesentliche Problem könnte eine schlechte Passung von Kühlerboden zu CPU-Fläche sein. Gerade wenn es mit AMD CPUs viel besser funkionierte
ist das ein Zeichen dafür. AMDs sind konvex, Intels konkav. Aber wir reden hier von Wölbungen im Zehntelmilimeterbereich. das kann ein Grund sein,
muss aber nicht.

Es ist zu unterschieden, wie schnell die CPU warm wird und wie die Temperaturkurve aussieht. Unter Prime ist zu erwarten, dass die CPU schlagartig 
60°C -70°C warm wird und dann steigt die Temperatur langsam in Form einer Wurzelfunktion zu einem Maximalwert. Zum einen wird der Kühler warm,
das dauert ungefähr 2-5min zum anderen heizt sich das Gehäuse auf, das dauert ca. 10min. Wenn Deine CPU schlagartig 90°C warm wird, so zumindest
verstehe ich Deine Aussagen, dann ist entweder die Wärmeentwicklung in der CPU zu hoch, oder die Wärmeabführ zum Kühlerboden ist massiv gestört.
Eine reduzierte Spannung (ansonsten interessiert Prime auch nicht weiter) hilft im einen Fall, eine optimierte Kühlung im anderen. Ich habe hier mit demselben
Rechner, 80°C erreicht, oder mit überschreiten von 95°C abgebrochen, es ging nur um Gehäuse und CPU Lüfter Anordnung, Anzahl und Drehzahl.
siehe Kapitel 4 (und lies es Dir in Ruhe durch): [Lesertest] Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition

Dauert es länger, hat es andere Ursachen. Dann geht es Richtung Gehäusebelüftung. Wenn Du das Thema fundiert lösen willst, brauchen wir zuerst mehr
Informationen. Sollte es wirklich an Radien auf CPU und oder Kühler liegen, kann man das in kurzer Zeit mit einer Glasscheibe und Nassschleifendem 
Sandpapier beseitigen. Aber zuerst beschreibe bitte genau, wie das Temperaturverhalten ist, im Idle, in Spielen unter Prime.



MajoPCGH schrieb:


> Sogar die Kühlplatte des Mine 2 habe ich mit feinem Sandpapier mit 1000er Körnung nachgeschliffen.


Was genau hast Du wie geschliffen? Mit 1000er Sandpapier poliert man, aber man trägt kein Material mehr ab, zumindest nass. Bei den guten 
Scythe Kühlern muss eigentlich nicht geschliffen werden. Hast Du vielleicht jetzt in der Kühlerboden Oberfläche einen Haufen Korundkörner 
eingeschliffen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. August 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



MajoPCGH schrieb:


> So nochwas Ontopic:
> Ich werde mir die nächsten Tage mal einige Kühler von Kollegen besorgen (auf Arbeit liegen auch noch paar hochwertigere von EKL aus defekt-pc's rum) und testen, ob ich einen mit konkaver Bodenplatte finde. Info geb ich dann hier.



Ich messe im Rahmen von Kühlertests nicht nach (habe auch kein ausreichend präzises Messequipment), aber rein von der subjektiven Beobachtung her müsste Thermalright eine gute Adresse für High-End-Kühler mit ausgeprägt konvexer Bodenplatte sein. Möglicherweise lohnt es sich auch, gezielt nach einem älteren Modell zu suchen. Seit Ende der Core-2-Quad-Ära sind extrem konkave Heatspreader sehr selten geworden und die Kühler werden wieder für relativ plane Flächen konzipiert.

In Anbetracht der bereits vorhandenen Erfahrung würde ich aber einfach zum Abschleifen des Prozessors raten. Bei entsprechender Risikobereitschaft könnte man die Gelegenheit auch zum Köpfen/erneuern der WLP im Inneren nutzen. Das verbessert die Kühlleistung ähnlich stark, wie die Schaffung von Passgenauigkeit zum CPU-Kühler und man kann den IHS dann einzeln bearbeiten, ohne sich um die Elektronik sorgen zu müssen.


----------



## MajoPCGH (1. August 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

Ich Antworte ja gern auf alles, was gewünscht wird.

Die Temperatur springt fast sofort auf 100°C, siehe nochmal ein neuer screenshot: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eigentlich kann man das auch schon sehr schön auf dem screenshot in diesem post erkennen: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche.
 Das Verhalten betrifft jedoch nur den Core 0. Core 1 ist kritisch, 2 und 3 springen zwar auch auf 70°C, bleiben dort aber relativ stabil. Das habe ich ebenfalls weiter vorne schon geschrieben.

Die Infos die du vermisst stehen also eigentlich alle schon im threadverlauf :-/

nach 5 minuten linx hat sich an der situation nichts geändert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Linx gepint auf core 2 &3 nach fast 10 minuten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bestätigt soweit die konkave bodenplatte


Zum schleifen: Natürlich habe ich zuletzt mit 1000er Körnung geschliffen. Angefangen hab ich glaub mit 120. Natürlich habe ich das auf feuchtem Schleifpapier gemacht. Notwendig wurde das, da die Bodenplatte durch den Vorbenutzer in einem mieserablen Zustand war. Körner habe ich da nicht eingeschliffen.

@torsten: einen thermalright macho 2 hab ich gefunden und mitgenommen. leider da einzige TR-Modell und relativ neu.

ich würde jetzt zunächst den TR-kühler ausprobieren und die wölbung dokumentieren. sollte das keine zufriedenstellenden ergebnisse liefern, hab ich  bereits allen utensilien zum schleifen & köpfen rausgesucht. 
ob ich noch unter der woche dazu komme entscheidet meine überfällige und immernoch ungeborene tochter


----------



## MajoPCGH (3. August 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

Ich bin dazu gekommen, den Macho auszuprobieren.

Leider finde ich das Ladegerät der Digicam nicht mehr und das Handy macht miserable Fotos, daher muss eine Beschreibung reichen:

Die konkave Wölbung der CPU kann ich bestätigen. Der Mine wies keinerlei Wölbung auf, aber der nochmalige gegentest mit wenig WLP auf der CPU und anschließendem festschrauben zeigte wieder das gleiche ergebnis: der rand des HS hat kontakt, das innere jedoch nicht.

Der Kühler jedenfalls saß bombenfest. kraftauswirkung selbst am höchsten hebelpunkt des kühlers sorgt für keinerlei bewegung des selbigen.
ich hab auch die anleitung des mine nochmal gecheckt, aber alles war dort wo es hingehört, fester konnte ich die Schrauben auch nicht mehr anziehen.

Naja soweit so blöd, also hab ich den Macho angeschaut. Die Bodenplatte ist absolut plan. OK. Montier ich das Ding trotzdem mal.

Mit dem Kühler liefert das System auch zufriedenstellende Ergebnisse: https://abload.de/img/unbenannt42jr80.png
Wo jetzt genau der Grund liegt??? Tja eventuell war doch irgendwo ne kollision mit einem hohen bauteil da (board: asrock z97 extreme4) - ich hatte das board mit kühler jedoch erst draußen und mir ist nichts aufgefallen. Sorgt das nach unten ziehen an den ecken recht weit vom eigentlichen auflagepunkt des kühlers eventuell dafür, dass sich was durchbiegt? bei der materialstärke irgendwie unrealistisch. bin ich einfach zu dämlich? möglich, aber ich hab alles mehrmals gegengecheckt und konnte keinen montagefehler feststellen. sogar ein how 2 video hab ich mir nochmal angeschaut, um 1000% sicher zu gehen.
Mysteriös die ganze geschichte, aber irgendwie hab ich jetzt auch kein bock mehr den macho nochmal abzubauen und mit dem mine weiter zu testen...


----------



## nonsense (13. August 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Und sich bei 53°C schon Sorgen zu machen ist nicht "pedantisch" sondern eher uninformiert ... Ich würde anfangen mir "Sorgen" zu machen, wenn ich im normalen Spielbetrieb laufend über 85°C wäre.


Wie ich schon in meinem ersten Beitrag erwähnte, ich bin kein profi OC'ler, habe dass das erste mal gemacht, eigentlich nur mal aus neugier aber als es dann nach ein wenig experimentieren stabil lief hab ich die CPU im OC zustand gelassen, warum auch nicht wenn man schon ne K CPU hat.


----------



## KillercornyX (16. August 2016)

*AW: Core i5-4690K: Über 90 °C trotz Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

Der Core i5-4690K aus dem Leserbrief hat warscheinlich das typische Haswell-Problem mit der unzureichenden Wärmeleitfähigkeit zwischen Die und Heatspreader.
Mein i7-4770K zeigt ein ähnliches Verhalten. Trotz Wasserkühlung schaff ich in Prime nach circa 10-15 Minuten die 90°C Marke. Ich hab mich bisher nur noch nicht ans Köpfen gewagt. Im realen Einsatz und Alltag kam ich aber bisher noch nicht wissentlich in diesen Temperaturbereich, daher behalte ich mir diesen aufwendigen und etwas gefährlichen Mod der CPU noch vor....


----------

